# Roland 15" StiKa SV-15 Vinyl Cutter or craft robo cc220-20



## loquito (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello,
I would like to know as far as ease of use and productivity which machine is the better one? Thanks.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi, For about $150.00 more than the Roland stika 15 you can get the Graphtec CE5000-40 or craft robo pro , this machine will take 19"material has optical eye and is in the profesional class of machines.

R.


----------



## loquito (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Kisskrazed (Jan 12, 2007)

We have used the Stika 15" & found out that due to it's cutting limitations 13.3" wide x 39" long, we were better suited for a 24" cutter. We cut everything on our Stika from thermal vinyl to some small reflective vinyl with blade adjustments. Getting a larger cutter enables you to do more & trust me, once people find out what you can do it's all upward from there. The jobs just keep getting larger. If you buy a larger cutter, it can handle the day in & day out grind of cutting various substrates much easier. just my .02


----------



## bigmack8 (May 31, 2008)

I just purchased a Stika 15" but didn't realize they only accept B4 and A4 papers (European sizes I assume). I had purchased 8.5x11 and 11x17 transfer paper (which I really like) from the same dealer but now I can't use it. I would think the sales person who sold it to me could have pointed this out, but oh well. I'm probably going to return the cutter. I wanted it to use with Illustrator CS3 for cutting contours around images for thermal transfer to T-Shirts. Any ideas on another brand of cutter that can cut standard letter sized paper without leaving me broke?


----------



## specialtygraphcs (Jun 16, 2008)

Not sure if you have returned the cutter Craig, but for you and others, one thing you could do is take the 11x17 sheets and cut it to 11x15 then it is able to be used in the Stika SV-8


----------



## bigmack8 (May 31, 2008)

That makes sense. Thanks, a lot.


----------



## specialtygraphcs (Jun 16, 2008)

There is also a spacer on the SV-15, that will allow you to move the wheel down. If you look at the cutter you will see a white spacer on the right side. This can be taken off and the wheel can be moved down and the spacer should then be snapped back on. This will allow you to grip 11 in wide sheets to cut.


----------



## lydkid (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey!! I also just bought a Sticka SV-15 (along with my Hotronix 16x20 clam heat press, just had to through that in cause I'm so excited about it) and explained to the sales person that I would be cuttting heat transfers from transfer paper also 8.5 x 11 and 11 x 17. Are you saying that this size paper cannot be used in this machine? I really didn't have any other reason for getting this machine outside of working with transfer paper. Should arrive on Wednesday should I send it back before it gets here or is there a way around it? That would be a bummer.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Do the Stika line have an optical eye for contour cutting? I must be under the wrong impression.
Mike


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi guys if you will choose stika 15" and craftrobo pro 15" which where you choose and what is the much better. I'm thinking of buying one.


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

GHEENEE1 said:


> Do the Stika line have an optical eye for contour cutting? I must be under the wrong impression.
> Mike


The Stika 8 12 and 15 do not have optical eye registration.









The GX24 does come with the optical eye for print and cut registration.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

i just bought craftrobo pro 15" and i love it, i sell my copam 24" cutter and buy this craftrobo. If you want with optical eye go for this cutter.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Why go so small?


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

WholesalePrint said:


> Why go so small?


I only used cutter for t-shirt and 15" is fine for that. But if you have signshop and t-shirt biz 24" is way better.


----------

